# Tiny knit dog and cat patterns



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Freya Jaffke Inspired Knit Kittens 
http://almostunschoolers.blogspot.com/2009/08/freya-jaffke-inspired-knit-kittens.html

Tiny dog 
http://almostunschoolers.blogspot.com/2009/11/tiny-knit-dog-pattern.html


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Pam, these are just too cute! Thank you for posting the links.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What little darlings, thanks for the link.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love these! Thanks!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

How cute are these! Thanks for the link. Have you made them yet? Could they be felted you think???


----------

